
Gravity Minus Dark Matter - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161129-verlinde-gravity-dark-matter/
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
Off topic, but science is in need of a naming committee. Calvin, from Calvin
and Hobbess had the right idea:
[http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/2013/03/26](http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/2013/03/26)

------
AnimalMuppet
Great. Take something we don't really understand (dark matter) and say that
it's really an effect produced by something we understand even _less_ (dark
energy).

I mean, if it's true, it's the way forward, even if we currently understand it
less. But this can turn into a just-so story, ascribing magical properties to
dark energy...

